# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Más de 700.000 españoles viven en zonas de riesgo de inundación

## F. Lázaro

Lo resaltado en negrita lo resume todo... cuando en 12 años se te inunda la casa 4 veces, y ninguna de ellas ha sido una crecida de las gordas, algo falla.

Lo que no se puede hacer es construir chalés en las orillas del río, invadir zonas inundables históricamente para cultivar o para montar granjas intensivas. Es de sentido común, pero tenemos tendencia a comerle cada vez mas terreno a los cauces, hasta tal punto de destruirlo por completo en algunos casos. Y luego pasa lo que pasa, encima queremos reclamar a no se sabe quién, o lo típico, achacar la culpa a los desembalses.

Además en la cuenca del Ebro hay un problema añadido, no se puede regular, es imposible, sólo se pueden regular sus afluentes:

- Vamos a hacer una presa en Itoiz para sujetar el Irati -> _¡NO A ITOIZ! ¡SOLIDARIOS CON ITOIZ!_
- Vamos a recrecer la presa en La Peña para sujetar el Gállego -> _¡RECRECIMIENTO NO!_
- Vamos a recrecer la presa de Yesa para regular mejor el Aragón -> _¡YESA NO!_
- Vamos a hacer la presa de Biscarrués -> _¡NO AL PANTANO DE BISCARRUÉS!_
- La presa de Mularroya -> _¡NO A LA PRESA DE MULARROYA!_

¿Queda alguna más de la que no me acuerde en la cuenca del Ebro? Pues eso...

Yesa e Itoiz evitaron que la crecida fuese más grave.



> http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...28_146700.html
> 
> *Más de 700.000 españoles viven en zonas de riesgo de inundación*
> 
> 
> Zona de desbordamiento del río Ebro junto a Novillas (Zaragoza). / David Asensio
> 
>  J. A. Aunión Novillas 10 DIC 2015 - 00:14 CET 
> 
> ...

----------

Jonasino (10-dic-2015)

----------

